# Just turned 40 - have lining issues - any advice welcome



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey all

So i just turned 40  

My signature gives basic details of our journey so far. We are on a embryo donation program.

Just had my 8th cycle cancelled due to thin lining on CD17 - 3.8mm  

Lining tends to be between 6.8mm to 8.5mm at very very best.

So looking at changing things up for next month.

I usually take progynova from CD2 upto 10mg per day.  Then eat a high protein diet of at least 55g protein per day. Hot water bottle/castor oil packs.

This month I have asked my clinic to add vaginal viagra and (thanks to a wonderful lady on here that messaged me) tamoxifen which they have agreed to.

I've also purchased raspberry leaf tea and cordyceps to introduce also.

Anything else i should be looking at?

Thanks in advance
B x


----------



## IzzyQ (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello, I'm 41 and have also have lining issues, it's really frustrating! Progynova (oestrogen pills) didn't do it for me alone, i had to add two oestrogen patches (slowly working up to it during a cycle). My doc checks my lining every 2-3 days and adjusts the meds accordingly. I also take really good quality fish oils, pregnancy vitamins,  vit D, and folate (better than folic acid). I see a fertility-specializing acupuncturist who recommended that I regularly drink organic beef (or chicken) bone broth, I try to every every day. It's full of iron, collagen and other good stuff. She also recommended ramping up the meat intake, particularly lamb, beef and duck, also eggs are good. Have a nourishing warming breakfast - eggs again! Another recommendation is nettle tea. I hope this helps a little, good luck!


----------



## IzzyQ (Jul 12, 2016)

Ps foods like kidney bean and beetroot are also good, basically anything blood red!


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*IzzyQ* thank you very much for all that info. I will add in some if the things you have mentioned like the fish oils and vit D. And will try introducing a warm breakfast. x


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi bk
I know it's obviously worrying when your lining is too thin. When your lining is at its best, that is within the limits of what is acceptable. Sometimes it can be too thick. My first double donation cycle at one clinic, failed and yet I had a lining of 10.2. I changed clinics and have again done double donation. I am now lucky to have two gorgeous children, a son who is nearly 3 and a daughter of 7 months (from frozen embryo transfer from same batch of embryos). On both cycles, my lining was just over 7. I think if it's over 6 it's ok. So try not to get too anxious.


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

thanks *deblovescats*. ive had a variety of thining thickness on all transfers (this is in order of treatments)
9mm, 6.7mm, 8mm, 9.1mm, 6.2mm, 7.5mm and 6.8mm 
so i have always been above 6mm. just this month really not good.
maybe just an anomaly but P has always said it could do with being thicker.

i think we all just fixate on certain things when cycles dont work.

i'm not gonna get too caught up in it all - what will be, will be

xx


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

I've had different types of linning issues. On my successful cycle (resulted in DS) I was on progesterone for 6 weeks prior to transfer as well as an endometrial scratch. 


In terms of things you could do yourself, beetroot helps as does pomegranate as both move blood around. Also eating a handful of brazil nuts a day help build up the linning.


----------

